# Shoshone run on New New Years Day 2013!



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

i am deffiantly trying to make it for sure


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Please use Mtn Buzz for talking about this but there is a new Facebook Page for Shoshone NYD to share pictures and video. 

Check it out here: http://www.facebook.com/ShoshoneNYD


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Ok, who's going this year?


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Never done this before, but I have some motivation this year to get in some strokes. If I can share a ride up with someone, I'm in.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

KSC said:


> Never done this before, but I have some motivation this year to get in some strokes. If I can share a ride up with someone, I'm in.


Whoever is thinking about going post up where you are coming from and lets share some rides. 

I'm coming from Boulder.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

Im goin for sure hope it has decent flows went there around a week ago wasnt as great as i hoped but still a great day on the water


----------



## Kyle K (Dec 17, 2008)

Never done it but thinking about it. Would be driving from Denver.


----------



## kelloggshow (Jun 14, 2011)

Kellogg's will be there...from Glenwood!


----------



## mathorn8186 (Mar 11, 2011)

Working NYE so possibly a long night but trying to make it up from Boulder


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Sounds like a good group is forming. I'm stoked to paddle with the Kellogg's! 

More chatter about rides and such going on here: http://www.facebook.com/ShoshoneNYD


----------



## Skillkilla (Mar 29, 2011)

im in. im in denver,need to get concrete plans as far as car pooling goes. steve. 719 994-6427


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm planning on going! I thought i would wait until 12/22/12 to decide, as the decision would have been made for me, if the zombie apocalypse had actually occured 12/21/12.
Kevin, Peter and I have car pooled in years past, so we should all head together this year. 
I have neglected to send my dry suit in for gasket repairs....oops....looks like ill be seeing just how sweet the Sweet dry top, I won at bailey fest is!
See y'all soon!
Beth


----------



## ItsMe (Jul 26, 2009)

went to go for a paddle on sho today.....it was low low low and there were ice shelves across the river in several spots (notably across below the wall)....be careful if you go!

wish I had off nyd


----------



## terrystandlee (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't know any of you but I think I am up for it! Ill be coming from Denver.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Terry,

It's always a good time and more and more people join every year. I think this year is my 4th year! There are lots of front rangers that go, so a ride shouldn't be a problem if u want to ride share from Denver. Hope you're able to make it!


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*We will be there*

Me (Mike), Henry, and maybe for the very first time, my wife Gina in her duckie and a drysuit... LOL


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

anyone know what its looking like been hearing some word of frozen sections anyone seen it lately? coming from grand junction thanks for any info!


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

It's looking like a great crew. 
Winter finally decided to show up. I'm hoping for snow to build a kicker off the boat ramp into the river.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

I might be in for this year, I have a large truck (currently no heat though) and would be coming from Denver.


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

Just deove back from GJ yesterday. Lots of ice flow in the very shallow river. Didn't see any complete obstructions, just the sides were iced up like normal. If you are going be careful and dress warm.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

anyone got the camera link so i see the flows anyone personally seen it lately?


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

It's Shoshone. It's easy, low and cold.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

I am planning on it!!! Can't commit 1000% but see no reason why I can't pull this off..


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I just found out from Marty @ Jackson Kayak that he will be bringing some demo boats including the much anticipated new Karma, along with the Zen 75, 2013 Super Star, SUPer Charger and possibly others. He might even have hot chocolate and hot dogs at the take out. Much thanks for showing the NYD blue hand crew this love!


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Ice*

I scoped it out last night. Everything goes with a lot of ice on the rocks and bank. Below maneater it is a narrow (15') channel to the left through the ice. Ice was in play at the takeout too.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

swimteam101 said:


> I scoped it out last night. Everything goes with a lot of ice on the rocks and bank. Below maneater it is a narrow (15') channel to the left through the ice. Ice was in play at the takeout too.


Thanks for the update.... Sounds about typical, can't wait!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

swimteam101 said:


> I scoped it out last night. Everything goes with a lot of ice on the rocks and bank. Below maneater it is a narrow (15') channel to the left through the ice. Ice was in play at the takeout too.


Was just up there today too. Can only add that the first ~8 or so people to put in will be able to seal launch from the top of the ramp on clean white snow, all the way down. The rest will likely still launch from way up top, but will be sliding on something more akin to white dusted concrete after the first few.

Gonna be chilly...


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey Marty,

Are u bringing a duo?

HUGE FAVOR/QUESTION to ask of any nye paddlers...

I have neglected to get my dry suit to kokatat for a timely and essential gasket repair...

Does anyone have a pair of dry pants I could wear for the day? I can make it without, it's not totally crucial. I have a pair that are taped up and will do the trick in a pinch. I just thought I would ask. There is certainly a sixer of Dales' in it for ya!

Although I'm thinking it's going to be a cold day of paddling, I doubt it will be as cold as it was 2 years ago...I believe the temp gauge on Peter's car read -7 when we left boulder, and that was warmer than it was at the put in! It's gonna be sweet! Can't wait!


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

Peter,

Am just a couple of hours from Sho. Can help w/ shuttle if you need it. Sent you a PM.


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

Marty,
As a JK A, if you want help with JK boats, holler. Am a couple of hours close. Sent a PM.


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

Edna,

Have XL Stohlquist Neptune DryPants, neoprene cuffs, though, but if they'll fit will bring them. I'll be at Grizzly noon NYD. Please send a PM if you want me to bring them. Tnx.

Here's description of the pants:

Drypants


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone up for Smuggler's at takeout?


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Ok, it's almost 2013 and the first day of the next paddling season. 

Looks like this might be the best NYD on Shoshone yet. Lots of great people coming this time, as always. 

Lets try to keep everyone together as a big group. Lets meet at 12 noon at Grizzly and get going ASAP. I'd love to make a picture of the river clogged with boats and everyone at the take out. 

Jackson Kayak free demo boats and hot chocolate and maybe chili and hotdogs if the rumor holds true. Come and paddle the new JK Karma, looks to be the hottest Creek boat this year.
Also Zens and maybe the 2013 SuperStar and others? 

Sounds like Hobie won't be the only Stand Up Paddler this year also. 

Bring your cameras and use the FB page to post pics afterwards for all to see. 
http://www.facebook.com/ShoshoneNYD

See you all soon! Thanks for helping bring in 2013 right.... On the river!


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

Karma is hot, hot!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone got a spare set of 11 ish booties I could borrow tomorrow?


----------



## Shotgun Eddy (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anyone have a pair of pogies I could borrow? My current gloves do not help my hands much in the extreme cold. Or better yet, does anyone have an idea for a quick fix?


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

Shotgun,
Have a pair of pogies for medium-size hand. You can break them in for me.:shock: Look me up somewhere around Marty, or if not there I'll be running shuttle--charcoal Frontier, cap on back Hullavator on top, Jackson Kayak sticker on gate. Ask for Butler.

Sorry hojo. Your feet are bigger than me.


----------



## Shotgun Eddy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks BC, I will keep an eye out for you. I am so stoked now! See you there!


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

My pleasure. May pass you on 70. Going thru GJ as it's very snowy up here.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

See you guys in the morning Ill be sporting a inferno diesel


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

2013 is here.... See you all very soon! Happy first day on the 2013 paddling season!


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Kayaking NYD 2013! | Facebook


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Quality time! The hot chocolate and chili dogs courtesy of Marty/JK made for an excellent addition. Sweet!


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice job.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Fun times! Great seeing so many boaters on a chilly NYD! Post paddle hot springs were the ticket.

Wishing all the best to everyone in 2013!


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Great paddling with you all yesterday! 

Post any pictures here for everyone to see and share through Facebook. 
http://www.facebook.com/ShoshoneNYD


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

The First Day of the New Paddling Season - Jackson Kayak - Whitewater, Recreational, Touring and Fishing kayaks Jackson Kayak – Whitewater, Recreational, Touring and Fishing kayaks

Ice day for paddling | PostIndependent.com


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks all for a fun time.here's a video clip of Peter's & Pats' dragrace down the ramp:

Jackson Kayaks 2013 Karma; Fast on Snow, too! - YouTube


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Didn't want to start a new thread, but the start of this video Drift put together has a clip of Shoshone from NYDay. 

Ken Hoeve's 4 boards in 4 day's. on Vimeo

Learn about the cameras at Drift - Professional Action Cameras


----------



## kelloggshow (Jun 14, 2011)

We had a blast!! The kids already can't wait til next year. Here's our video:

Shoshone New Years Day Kayaking with Icebergs on the Colorado River - YouTube


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

AWESOME kelloggs!


----------

